# Hello!



## JudyV (Mar 15, 2020)

Just joined as a full member. We currently have a vw campervan but will shortly be changing to a Fiat Ducato campervan. Looking forward to getting out and about in it


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi, welcome to the forum


----------



## JudyV (Mar 15, 2020)

Edina said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum


Thank you!


----------



## Makzine (Mar 15, 2020)

Hello and welcome from Kent


----------



## The laird (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Steve and Julie (Mar 15, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------



## jeanette (Mar 16, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Robmac (Mar 16, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## JudyV (Mar 17, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## mjvw (Mar 17, 2020)

Greetings enjoy


----------



## Silver sprinter (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy your adventures from Scotland


----------



## GreggBear (Mar 19, 2020)

Hello & welcome.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi and welcome from norn iron Co Antrim, Scotlands very nice but dont forget are we place,lots to see and do.


----------

